# Sirius radio wont show Radio or change song title



## duckland23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi I have a Sirius home connect sch1 unit for my denon receiver and she wont show the radio I.D Or update to change to the next song title and artist .I tried to send a new signal to the receiver for Sirius but that wont help . What can cause this and has anyone had this problem , I also posted this in avs forum too . Im trying to have it working right . I want to pouint out that I have to place the antenna out on my deck because my house is made of metal , its a older mobile home so it cant work from a window .Thank god on just got a pre paid card to setup the service on Sirius .I cant se paying for something that's broke . Also My receiver is used from eBay , The Sirius receiver , but the denon is also used but working fine fro now . If I had a better way to stream music to my receiver other than buying a newer unit that has a Ethernet port on it for streaming from xbox, Pandora , and so forth . So I know its not the receiver not working its Sirius causing the problem . I read on other sites people with it in there cars having the same problem too .


The Post was to read (Sirius radio wont show Radio I.D OR change song name or title of the artist .


----------

